# IBH S7-CX317/S7-CX416 Die SPS, die 2 Welten verbindet



## IBHsoftec GmbH (26 März 2007)

*Die SPS, die 2 Welten verbindet*
IBH_softec _bietet ab sofort zwei neue SPS-Typen an: Die leistungsfähige *S7-CX416* und die preisgünstige *S7- CX317*.
Da sich die neue *S7-CX* Serie wie eine Original Simatic® SPS verhält, kann neben* S7 für Windows® *auch das Original Programmiertool Step®7 verwendet werden. Onlineverbindungen sind via Ethernet möglich.
Das SPS-Programm wird wie bei einer Siemens S7-SPS abgearbeitet. 
Dies bedeutet, das komplette Programm einer Siemens S7-SPS kann in der *S7-CX *Serie 1:1 übernommen werden.
Als Hardwareplattform für die *S7-CX* Serie dienen die modularen Hutschienen PCs der Serie CX der Beckhoff Automation GmbH. Die Anbindung an die Feldebene erfolgt in erster Linie über EtherCAT (Realtime Ethernet). 



*Technische Daten:*
Arbeitsspeicher 
_IBH S7-CX317_: 16MB 
_IBH S7-CX416_: 64MB
Ladespeicher: 
_IBH S7-CX317_: 4MB 
_IBH S7-CX416_: 8MB
Remanenter Speicher:
_IBH S7-CX317_: 64KB 
_IBH S7-CX416_: alle Daten
Bearbeitungszeiten: 
_IBH S7-CX317_: 0,3µs/Instr. 
_IBH S7-CX416_: 0,015µs/Instr. 

PG-Funktionen mit Step®7 oder *S7 für Windows®* über Ethernet mit dem ISO-On-TCP (RFC1006) oder _IBHLink_ Protokoll. Anbindung von Visualisierungen über ISO-On-TCP (RFC1006), das _IBHLink_ Protokoll oder über den optionalen *IBH OPC **Server* für den Visualisierungs-PC. SPS-SPS Kommunikation über integrierten Ethernet CP. Tausendfach bewährte, flexible Beckhoff Baugruppen. Durch die EtherCAT Technologie ist es möglich einen Feldbusstrang, wie beispielsweise Profibus-DP, CANOpen, ASi und DeviceNet an beliebiger Stelle des EtherCAT Netzes zu platzieren.
Sonderfunktionen für die Peripherie (ADS-Funktionen) können über Funktionsbausteine aufgerufen werden.
Der Datenaustausch mit der *S7-CX* SPS kann mit *S7 für Windows® *oder dem Siemens SIMATIC® Manager
erfolgen.
Weiterhin ist ein Zugriff über ein TCP/IP Ethernet mit Hilfe des _IBHNet_ Treibers möglich. Onlinefunktionen sind ebenfalls über das Siemens ISO-On-TCP (RFC1006) Protokoll realisiert (in Step®7 und *S7 für Windows® *standardmäßig enthalten).


*SPS – SPS Kommunikation*
Es kann ebenfalls ein Datenaustausch zwischen mehreren SPS-Steuerungen über Ethernet erfolgen.
Die IBH_softec *S7-CX* _Serie enthält einen Kommunikationsprozessor, der kompatibel zu dem Siemens CP343/CP443 ist.
So lassen sich Send/Receive Verbindungen zwischen zwei *S7-CX* Steuerungen, aber auch zwischen
*S7-CX *Steuerungen und beispielsweise einer Siemens-SPS oder einer IBH_softec_ _*SoftSPS*, _die auf einem PC abläuft, realisieren. 
Die Konfiguration wird wie gewohnt mit dem Step®7 Tool NetPro® vorgenommen.

Folgende Protokolle werden unterstützt:
Iso-On-TCP PG-Kanal (PG, ProTool, WinCC, verschiedene OPC Server usw.)
Iso-On-TCP Send/Receive Passiv
Iso-On-TCP Send/Receive Aktiv
Iso-On-TCP Fetch/Write Passiv
TCP Send/Receive Passiv
TCP Send/Receive Aktiv
TCP Fetch/Write Passiv
UDP Send/Receive

Die neue Geräteserie *S7-CX* vereint die Welten Industrie PC und Hardware SPS und erfüllt die Kriterien für Programmable Automation Controller.
Das modulare Steuerungssystem lässt sich je nach Aufgabenstellung zusammenstecken und in den Schaltschrank oder Klemmenkasten einbauen.
Die neuen S7-kompatiblen Steuerungen unterstützen über die entsprechenden IO-Schnittstellen die Beckhoff Busklemmen und auch die EtherCAT Klemmen als IO-System. Damit steht das komplette offene und feldbusneutrale IO-System von Beckhoff den Anwendern zur Verfügung.
Die *S7-CX* SPS wir fertig eingerichtet und vorkonfiguriert geliefert, wodurch sie sofort betriebsbereit ist.
Um die Vielfalt der Beckhoff I/O Baugruppen nutzen zu können, werden diese mit dem System Konfigurator der Firma Beckhoff eingestellt.
Somit profitiert der Anwender von einem flexiblen Automatisierungssystem und kann dabei auf die weit verbreitete S7-Programmiersoftware zurückgreifen.


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

sieht auf den ersten blick super aus, auch preislich interessant...


wie sieht die hw-config im simatic aus?
bzw. wo werde dort die e/a adressen die direkt am geräteeigenen k-bus sind verteilt?

wo werden cp´s zb. für profibus master gesteckt, wie lassen sich die in der hw-config projektieren?

auf was für einem betriebssystem läuft das ganze?

was für vorteile bringen mir die usb und dvi schnittstellen?

danke!
markus


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (27 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> sieht auf den ersten blick super aus, auch preislich interessant...
> 
> 
> wie sieht die hw-config im simatic aus?
> ...


 
Hallo,
die Hardwarekonfiguration der E/As erfolgt mit dem Beckhoff Twin Cat Systemmanager.
Die CPU spezifischen Eigenschaften (z.b. Taktermerker etc.) werden mit dem Simatic Manager eingestellt.

Der Profibusmaster (z.B.: EL6731 | Profibus-master-/Slaveklemme) kann an beliebiger Stelle im EtherCAT Bus platziert werden.

Weitere Information finden Sie hier

Die IBH S7-CX Steuerungen verwenden WinCE 5.0 als Betriebssystem.

Wir bieten die Runtime Version der Fa. Copadata Zenon für Windows CE als Option an. Dafür wird z.B. die DVI USB Variante verwendet. 
Die DVI und USB Schnittstelle ermöglicht z.B. den Anschluss von Monitor, Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Maxl (27 März 2007)

Also der erste Eindruck ist: WOW
Bei näherem Hinsehen sieht das so aus: Es handelt sich um eine S7 kompatible Soft-SPS, welche innerhalb einer TwinCat Laufzeitumgebung läuft, hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

So wie sich das Handbuch liest, wird da im Simatic Manager keine Hardware-Konfiguration mehr erstellt, sondern die gesamte Hardware-Konfiguration in TwinCat erstellt - TwinCat schaufelt dann auch die IOs in die S7 und heraus.

Wie bewerkstellige ich dann z.B. die Schittstelle mit einem SEW-Servo. Bisher war ich es gewohnt, mit SFC14/15 konsistente 10 PD zu lesen und zu schreiben. Das Prozessabbild wird ja wohl nicht 8192 Byte groß sein bei der CX317, oder?

mfg
Maxl


----------



## JesperMP (28 März 2007)

Ich habe diese Spezifikationen von IBH bekommen: 

IBH S7-CX317 auf CX9001 entspricht: 6ES7 317-2AJ10-0AB0 
_(Meine Anmerkung: Die bearbeitungszeiten scheint mehr, ein 315 zu entsprechen. __Für den Preis ist es auch nicht schlecht.)_

Arbeitsspeicher : 16MB
Ladespeicher: 4MB
Remanenter Speicher ohne USV: 64KByte (über Funktionsbaustein einstellbar)
Remanenter Speicher mit USV CX1100-0900: alle Daten
E-Abbild: 256 Byte
A-Abbild: 256 Byte
Analog E/A: 2048 Worte
Merker: 4096 Byte
Timer: 512
Zähler: 512
Anzahl DB: 2048
Anzahl FC: 2048
Anzahl FB: 2048

Bearbeitungszeiten: 
Bitoperationen: 0,3µs/Instr.
Wortoperationen: 0,3µs/Instr.
Festpunkarithmetik +/- : 0,54µs/Instr.
Festpunkarithmetik */: : 0,44µs/Instr.
Gleitpunktarithmetik +/- : 1,82µs/Instr.
Gleitpunktarithmetik */: : 1,96µs/Instr.
_(Meine Anmerkung: Bit operationen sind langsamer. Wort/Gleitpunkt operaionen sind schneller als bei 315)._

IBH S7-CX416 auf CX1020 entspricht: 6ES7 6ES7 416-1XJ02-0AB0

Arbeitsspeicher : 64MB
Ladespeicher: 8MB
Remanenter Speicher alle Daten
E-Abbild: 512 Byte
A-Abbild: 512 Byte
Analog E/A: 2048 Worte
Merker: 4096 Byte
Timer: 512
Zähler: 512
Anzahl DB: 4095
Anzahl FC: 4095
Anzahl FB: 4095

Bearbeitungszeiten: 
Bitoperationen: 0,015µs/Instr.
Wortoperationen: 0,015µs/Instr.
Festpunkarithmetik +/- : 0,020µs/Instr.
Festpunkarithmetik */: : 0,020µs/Instr.
Gleitpunktarithmetik +/- : 0,130µs/Instr.
Gleitpunktarithmetik */: : 0,420µs/Instr.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (28 März 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Also der erste Eindruck ist: WOW
> Bei näherem Hinsehen sieht das so aus: Es handelt sich um eine S7 kompatible Soft-SPS, welche innerhalb einer TwinCat Laufzeitumgebung läuft, hab ich das so richtig verstanden?
> 
> So wie sich das Handbuch liest, wird da im Simatic Manager keine Hardware-Konfiguration mehr erstellt, sondern die gesamte Hardware-Konfiguration in TwinCat erstellt - TwinCat schaufelt dann auch die IOs in die S7 und heraus.


Hallo Maxl,
Es handelt sich um einen S7 SPS Kern, der ein TwinCat-IO System als Prozessabbild bedient.
Die TwinCat-IO Tasks, die das Prozessabbild repräsentieren, können sogar viel größer als 8 KByte werden. 
In der IBH S7-CX317 und S7-CX416 ist das EA Prozessabbild, das zyklisch ausgetauscht wird max. 512 Byte groß.
Byte 513 bis max. Byte 8191 bilden den Peripheriebereich der S7 SPS.
Über spezielle Systemfunktionsbausteine (SFC1000) können Datenbereiche in/von beliebige IO-Tasks kopiert werden, die natürlich auch außerhalb des Peripheriebereichs der S7 SPS liegen können.


Maxl schrieb:


> Wie bewerkstellige ich dann z.B. die Schittstelle mit einem SEW-Servo. Bisher war ich es gewohnt, mit SFC14/15 konsistente 10 PD zu lesen und zu schreiben.
> 
> mfg
> Maxl


Selbstverständlich kann wie gewohnt der SFC 14 / SFC 15 verwedendet werden.


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> _(Meine Anmerkung: Die bearbeitungszeiten scheint mehr, ein 315 zu entsprechen. __Für den Preis ist es auch nicht schlecht.)_
> _
> (Meine Anmerkung: Bit operationen sind langsamer. Wort/Gleitpunkt operaionen sind schneller als bei 315)._



@JesperMP: Danke für Deine Einschätzung

@Jemand der die Hardware von Beckhoff schon mal mit TwinCAT Programmiert hat: Wie sieht es da mit der Preformence aus? Macht Step7 das die Hardware schneller oder langsamer oder merkt man keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Markus (28 März 2007)

na step7 wird sicher langsamer sein, da es ein interpreter ist.
twincat bzw. codesys sind doch compiler?


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (28 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> na step7 wird sicher langsamer sein, da es ein interpreter ist.
> twincat bzw. codesys sind doch compiler?


Hallo Markus,
Bei unserem S7 Kern handelt es sich nicht um einen Interpreter, sondern um eine *Compiler *SPS.
Um einen *Online Statusbetrieb* zu ermöglichen, müssen die entsprechenden Informationen verwaltet werden. Daher ist die Zeiteinschätzung von Markus vermutlich korrekt (siehe Bearbeitungszeiten weiter oben)


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:


> ...
> Bei unserem S7 Kern handelt es sich nicht um einen Interpreter, sondern um eine *Compiler *SPS.
> ...



Das klingt doch gut nur warum sollte die Kiste dann so langsam wie eine S7-315 sein -->



JesperMP schrieb:


> IBH S7-CX317 auf CX9001 entspricht: 6ES7 317-2AJ10-0AB0
> _(Meine Anmerkung: Die bearbeitungszeiten scheint mehr, ein 315 zu entsprechen. __Für den Preis ist es auch nicht schlecht.)_



???


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2007)

Hallo IBHsoftec,

ich finde es großartig, die geniale Beckhoff-Hardware mit der Step7-Welt zu verheiraten. Aus zuverlässiger Beckhoff-Quelle hatte ich schon vor Jahren von so einem Vorhaben gehört. Nun ist es endlich soweit.

Wie sehen weitere Entwicklungen aus? Wird es in Zukunft auch kleinere Step7-fähige Beckhoff-Buscontroller geben? Für kleinere Anwendungen, bei denen man heute aus Kosten- und Platzgründen eine S7200, Logo oder Easy eisetzt? Das wäre der Renner. Kleinere Controller würden auch die Hemmschwelle mindern und für eine schnelle Verbreitung der IBH-Beckhoff-Technik sorgen, u.a. auch im Privatbereich.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (29 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...
> Wie sehen weitere Entwicklungen aus? Wird es in Zukunft auch kleinere Step7-fähige Beckhoff-Buscontroller geben? Für kleinere Anwendungen, bei denen man heute aus Kosten- und Platzgründen eine S7200, Logo oder Easy eisetzt? Das wäre der Renner. Kleinere Controller würden auch die Hemmschwelle mindern und für eine schnelle Verbreitung der IBH-Beckhoff-Technik sorgen, u.a. auch im Privatbereich.
> ...



100% ACK

Ich denke das Moeller auch gerafft hat das man die Easy auch mit dem gleichen Tool programmieren sollte wie eine größere moderne Steuerung aus dem eigenen Haus.

Mich wundert es das Siemens da so schwerfällig ist und die S7-200 und Logo da noch nicht nachgeberssert haben.

Für IBH wäre das zwar wirklich ein renner aber wohl erst mal noch Arbeit da auf den beiden Systemen hier im Thread ja eine "SoftSPS" auf WinCE läuft und ein und die BusController von Beckhoff meines Wissens nach auf einem eigenen "OS" laufen eher direkt.

Ich würde natürlich direkt zu CoDeSys greifen ;o)


----------



## Integer (1 April 2007)

Ich bin grundsätzlich begeistert von diesem Konzept, habe aber noch ein paar vorbehalte und Fragen. Vielleicht kann mir der Herr von IBH meine Fragen beantworten. 
Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich ein Siemens Touch Panel, zum Beispiel TP177 mit Ehternet Schnittstelle, an einer CX317 anschliessen möchte?
Geht dass? wenn ja, kann ich das Panel mit WinCCflex programmieren und wie gewohnt auf S7 Variablen zugreifen?  

Ist der System Konfigurator der Firma Beckhoff kostenplichtig?

Steht der OB35 (Weckalarm) in der CX317 auch zur Verfügung?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eine Antwort auf meine Fragen.
Gruss Integer


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (2 April 2007)

Integer schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich begeistert von diesem Konzept, habe aber noch ein paar vorbehalte und Fragen. Vielleicht kann mir der Herr von IBH meine Fragen beantworten.
> Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich ein Siemens Touch Panel, zum Beispiel TP177 mit Ehternet Schnittstelle, an einer CX317 anschliessen möchte?
> Geht dass?


Hallo Integer,
alle Touch Panels bzw. Operator Panels (natürlich nicht nur Siemens) die RFC1006 unterstützen, können mit den IBH S7-CX Steuerungen kommunizieren.


Integer schrieb:


> wenn ja, kann ich das Panel mit WinCCflex programmieren und wie gewohnt auf S7 Variablen zugreifen?


Selbstverständlich.


Integer schrieb:


> st der System Konfigurator der Firma Beckhoff kostenplichtig?


Der Systemkonfigurator liegt bei ca. 140 Euro. Es gibt eine 4 Wochen Evaluierungsversion.


Integer schrieb:


> Steht der OB35 (Weckalarm) in der CX317 auch zur Verfügung?


Ja siehe Auszug aus dem S7 CX Handbuch:
4.17 Integrierte Organisationsbausteine
Die in der folgenden Tabelle aufgeführten Organisationsbausteine werden
ausgeführt, sofern sie programmiert sind:
OB 1
Hauptprogramm
OB 10 – OB 17
Uhrzeitalarm
OB 20 – OB 23
Verzögerungsalarm
OB 30 – OB 38
Zeitbausteine (zyklischer Aufruf)
OB 80 – OB 87
Fehlerbausteine
OB 90
Hintergrundbearbeitung
OB 100/OB 101
Neustart bzw. Wiederanlauf
OB 121/OB 122
Programmierfehler


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Juli 2007)

*news ???*

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand? Hält man uns auf dem Laufenden? Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## TobiasM (24 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich sehe das so:

Die Idee ist sich er gut. Aber: Einseits bekommen große Firmen auf die Siemens-Hw solche Rabatte, daß ibh keinen Spass mehr hat. Andererseits machen kleine experimentierfreudige Firmen (also wir nicht ;-)) vielleicht mal ein Projekt, das bringt aber keine Stückzahlen. Damit es ist wohl schwierig, so ein Produkt zu etablieren.

Tobi


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Juli 2007)

Ich würde folgenden großen Vorteil darin sehen:
Die Nutzung von EtherCAT in Kombination mit Step 7.
Also für diejenigen, die kein TwinCAT, aber EtherCAT einsetzen wollen.


----------



## zotos (24 Juli 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand? Hält man uns auf dem Laufenden? Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte?
> ...



Ja mich würde das auch interessieren. Wer hat das System schon mal eingesetzt und welche Erfahrungen hat er damit gemacht?
Oder habe ich auf der Homepage nur die Referenzen/Applikationsbeispiele übersehen?


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (26 Oktober 2007)

*IBH S7-CX317 steuert Kommissionieranlage der Resopal GmbH*



zotos schrieb:


> Ja mich würde das auch interessieren. Wer hat das System schon mal eingesetzt und welche Erfahrungen hat er damit gemacht?
> Oder habe ich auf der Homepage nur die Referenzen/Applikationsbeispiele übersehen?


Hallo,
wir werden in Kürze den Applikationsbericht, der auch in der Ausagbe 11/ 2007 des SPS Magazins erscheint, auf unserer homepage veröffentlichen.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (7 November 2007)

*Applikationsbericht IBH S7-CX317 steuert Kommissionieranlage der Resopal GmbH*

*IBH S7-CX317 steuert Kommissionieranlage der Resopal GmbH*
Die Aufgabenstellung bestand darin, die weltweit bekannten Arbeitsplatten der *Resopal GmbH*, Groß-Umstadt für den Transport zu kommissionieren. Hierfür wurde das Lager voll automatisiert. Um speziell den individuellen Kundenwünschen gerecht zu werden, können aus 106 Lagerplätzen à 52 Platten menügesteuert die gewünschten Arbeitsplatten in beliebiger Anzahl innerhalb kürzester Zeit für Klein- und Großaufträge bereitgestellt werden. Die Einlagerung, der aus der Fertigung kommenden, neuen Platten in die Lagerplätze, erfolgt ebenfalls vollautomatisch. 




​Die ausführende Mila GmbH aus Mainaschaff stand vor der Frage, mit welcher Steuerung sich am besten die geforderten sehr schnellen Positionieraufgaben realisieren lassen. Weiterhin war eine mit Step7 programmierbare Steuerung mit sehr schnellem Ethernet Feldbussystem und günstigen E/A Baugruppen gefordert. Die Entscheidung fiel auf die _*IBH S7-CX317*_ Steuerung der IBHsoftec GmbH, da u. a. die Rechenleistung einer vergleichbaren S7-SPS nicht ausreicht.​

*IBH S7-CX317*
Da sich die neue _*S7-CX *_Serie wie eine original Simatic® SPS verhält, kann neben _*S7 für Windows® *_auch das original Programmiertool Step®7 verwendet werden. Onlineverbindungen sind via Ethernet möglich.
Das SPS-Programm wird wie bei einer Siemens S7-SPS abgearbeitet. 
Dies bedeutet, das komplette Programm einer Siemens S7-SPS kann in der S7-CX Serie 1:1 übernommen werden.
Als Hardwareplattform für die _*S7-CX *_Serie dienen die modularen Hutschienen PCs der Serie CX der Beckhoff Automation GmbH. Die Anbindung an die Feldebene erfolgt in erster Linie über EtherCAT (Realtime Ethernet). 
Das modulare Steuerungssystem lässt sich je nach Aufgabenstellung zusammenstecken und in den Schaltschrank oder Klemmenkasten einbauen.
Die neuen S7-kompatiblen Steuerungen unterstützen die EtherCAT-Klemmen als IO-System.
Über die entsprechenden Buskoppler können die Beckhoff-Klemmen und auch andere Bussyteme verwendet werden.
Damit steht das komplette offene und feldbusneutrale IO-System von Beckhoff den Anwendern zur Verfügung.
*Applikationsbericht in Ausgabe 11/2007 SPS Magazin*


Gesteuert werden bei der Anlage der Fa. Resopal 2 X-Achsen, 1 Y-Achse und 1 Z-Achse. Die Anbindung der 4 Achsen an die _*IBH S7-CX317*_ erfolgt über die Beckhoff Inkremental-Encoder-Interface Klemmen (KL5151). 



Die Visualisierung bzw. Bedienung erfolgt über ein Visual Basic Programm, welches über den bekannten TCP/IP Treiber _*IBH Net*_ mit der _*IBH S7-CX*_ Steuerung kommuniziert. Hierüber lässt sich das komplette Lager sehr komfortabel steuern. Eine Anbindung an das SAP System der Fa. Resopal ist selbstverständlich auch realisiert. Alternativ kann die Anlage auch mit einem über EtherCAT angebundenem Bedienterminal gesteuert werden.​ 





“Durch den Einsatz der _*IBH S7 CX 317*_ Steuerung der IBHsoftec GmbH ist es uns gelungen, die Kommissionierung schnell und komfortabel zu gestalten. Hierbei war uns besonders wichtig bestehende Standards z.B. die Programmierung mit Step®7 mit modernen Komponenten kostengünstig zu realisieren. Ein wichtiger Aspekt war die Bedienung des SAP Systems, sowie die Anlagenvisualisierung auf einem PC zu realisieren“ äußerte sich Herr Kirn von der Resopal GmbH. Herr Kirn ist IT-Leiter der *Resopal GmbH*.​ 
*Applikationsbericht in Ausgabe 11/2007 SPS Magazin*​


----------

